# A little help.



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

My good people, could one of you point me towards sheet music to this beautiful piece? I've looked all over IMSLP and couldn't find it, maybe I overlooked.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

You did.

It's in 4 Romances Op 42 No 3 The Clouds Begin to Scatter (Elegy) (Редейет облаков летучая гряда (Элегия)). Which can be found here.

Simples! :tiphat:


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

That really went right over my head! 

Thank you very much!


----------

